# Attachments Mod



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Attachments have been added to the site.

You can now upload and display your images and files within posts with this function. Adding attachments uses a similar box to the add a poll feature and is displayed just above it on your posting page.

All attachments must be less than 512 kbs, i've given each member a 50mb storage quota on Heresy Online.

Of course, you don't have to use this. Images are displayed at the bottom of the post, you may be better off uploading images to your personnal gallery then link directly to them in the post. Which will enable you to post under images.

Jez


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice. I like it, but your space usage is going to bloat .


----------

